#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Κλίση στέγης-προδιαγραφές

## bauhaus

Καλησπέρα,

Ποιά θα ήταν η ενδεδειγμένη κλίση στέγης έστω διώροφης κατοικίας; Κάποιοι λένε κλίση 18-20% είναι αρκετή, άλλοι υποστηρίζουν οτι για τη σωστή τοποθέτηση ρωμαϊκών κεραμιδίων απαιτείται κλίση τουλάχιστο 30%΄και πως οι μικρές κλίσεις είναι μόνο για τοποθέτηση κεραμιδίων γαλλικού τύπου, καθώς και ανεποτελεσματικές. 

Επίσης, ποιά η γνώμη σας για τις μπετονένιες δίρριχτες έστω στέγες που εδράζονται σε κεκλιμένες πλάκες; Σε περίπτωση επιλογής τέτοιας, προτείνετε περιμετρικά να βγαίνει κορνίζα 0,30μ ή στις δύο πλευρές μικρό στηθαίο έστω 0.15 και στις υπόλοιπες δύο το εν λόγω γείσο;

Εχμ.. Πολλές ερωτήσεις και οι γνώμες διΐστανται. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Η κλίση εξαρτάται και από το κλίμα της περιοχής. Έχεις πολλά χιόνια ή όχι; 
Αν δεν υπάρχουν χιόνια, νομίζω ότι μια κλίση 15° είναι ικανοποιητική για ρωμαϊκά κεραμίδια (δοκιμασμένα πράγματα). Μικρότερη κλίση ίσως να μην έχεις και το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα που επιθυμείς.
Ακόμα, ας έχουμε υπόψη μας ότι τα κεραμίδια δεν παρέχουν στεγάνωση. Τουλάχιστον έτσι πρέπει να τα θεωρούμε και να τοποθετούμε πάντα από κάτω ειδικά για την περίπτωση στεγανωτικά φύλλα.
Διάβασε και *ΕΔΩ*, από την ερώτηση 5 και μετά για τη στεγάνωση στέγης.

Με την κατασκευή κεκλιμένης πλάκας από Οπλισμένο Σκυρόδεμα (ΟΣ) στην τελευταία στάθμη κερδίζουμε εσωτερικά σε ύψος, ύψος στο οποίο μπορεί ενδεχομένως να κατασκευαστεί σοφίτα και μάλιστα νόμιμα υπό προϋποθέσεις βάσει του ΝΟΚ.
Χάνουμε όμως σε θερμομόνωση καθότι αυξάνουμε τον όγκο χωρίς λόγο αν δεν κατασκευάσουμε σοφίτα, χάνουμε το πλεονέκτημα της οροφής κάτω από ΜΘΧ (Μη Θερμαινόμενο Χώρο), χαρακτηριστικά που οδηγούν σε υψηλότερα κόστη θέρμανσης και ψύξης.
Επιπλέον, η συμπύκνωση του σκυροδέματος δεν είναι αυτή που θα θέλαμε και είναι πιο δύσκολα κατασκευαστικά στην περίπτωση που επιλέξουμε κεκλιμένες πλάκες από ΟΣ αντί οριζόντιων.
Τέλος, δεν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα μελλοντικής προσθήκης ορόφου.

Για κορνίζες, στηθαία και γείσα θα πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις όλες τις επιλογές σε 3D για να επιλέξεις. Αν επισύναπτες κάποιες φωτογραφίες θα ήταν καλύτερα για να καταλαβαινόμαστε.

----------


## bauhaus

Χάρη καλησπέρα,

Χιόνια δεν υπάρχουν, πρόκειται για εξοχική κατοικία. Δε θα υπάρχει καν σύστημα θέρμανσης παρά μόνο τζάκι. 
Έχω βγάλει κλίση 20% και είπα να προβλέψω κεκλιμένες πλάκες και δίρριχτη στέγη με χαμηλότερο εσωτερικό ύψος ορόφου 2,65 και υψηλότερο 4μ (στο κέντρο). Σοφίτα δε θα βγάλω (αν και όντως ο ΝΟΚ δίνει τη δυνατότητα) γιατί πρόκειται για δυόροφη κατοικία (εκτός σχεδίου) με υπόγειο και η οροφή υπογείου θα είναι στο 1,2 απο δ.ε. κι έτσι το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος των 8,70 το καλύπτω. Ωστόσο θεώρησα οτι όπως και να 'χει το ψηλό ταβάνι στο δεύτερο όροφο αισθητικά αποδίδει. Επίσης αν και έχει υπόλοιπο συντελεστή, έχουν ήδη καλυφθεί οι 2 όροφοι και δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο να ρίξει από πάνω κι άλλον. Τέλος, το κόστος στην περίπτωση αυτή δε θα είναι μικρότερο σε σχέση με οριζόντια πλάκα και δημιουργία στέγης (ξυλινα ζευκτά και πλέον); Σε ότι αφορά τα κατασκευαστικά προβλήματα, ναι τα γνωρίζω, δονήσεις και διαστρώσεις δύσκολες, όμως είναι πλέον μια επιλογή ιδιαίτερα συνήθης και φαντάζομαι οτι βρίσκει κανείς συνεργεία για να κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά.

----------


## Xάρης

Το 2,65μ φαντάζομαι καθαρό καθότι είναι το ελάχιστο κατά ΝΟΚ.
Μήπως όμως με αυτό το ύψος δεν θα σου βγαίνουν τα ανοίγματά σου;
Υποθέτω πως δεν έχεις ρολά αλλά ανοιγόμενα παντζούρια.

Πράγματι, το κόστος κατασκευής θα είναι υψηλότερο με οριζόντια πλάκα ΟΣ.
Το οποίο επιπλέον κόστος θα το αποσβέσεις σχετικά σύντομα μόνο αν το σπίτι κατοικείται όλον το χρόνο.

Και όντως, οι πλάκες δεν είναι και το πιο κρίσιμο στοιχείο στην κατασκευή του φέροντα οργανισμού, πόσω μάλλον όταν δεν φέρουν μαι σπουδαία φορτία καθότι είναι πλάκες οροφής της τελευταίας στάθμης.

----------


## bauhaus

Το 2,65μ καθαρό ναι. Πάνω έχω μόνο παράθυρα-κορνίζες. Αν και με δεδομένο οτι η κλίση της στέγης μου με παίρνει να πάει και στο 18% ίσως αξίζει να το πάω έστω στο 2,75 εσωτερικό καθαρό (στο χαμηλότερο σημείο). 

Πάντως, η επιλογή της σοφίτας πλέον είναι ενδιαφέρουσα. Και είναι ένα στοιχείο που έλειπε από τα ελληνικά σπίτια. Στις διευκρινίσεις διαβάζω πως "εφόσον κατασκευάζεται σύμφωνα με τις προϋποθέσεις, ΔΕΝ προσμετράει στο μέγιστο ύψος κτηρίου. Αυτό πως ερμηνεύεται; Σε σπίτι με σοφίτα δηλαδή, ποιό θα λογίζεται ως μέγιστο ύψος;

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι λαμβάνουμε ως μέγιστο το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος + το επιτρεπόμενο ύψος της στέγης.

----------


## tasos

Παρατηρώ οτι σε λεπτομέρειες ξυλινης στεγης ονομαζουν τεγιδες τους πήχεις που βάζουμε για την στερέωση των κεραμιδιών. Προκειται για λαθος ορολογία γιατι οι τεγιδες που βάζουμε προκειμενου να μεταφερουν τα φορτια της επικάλυψης μπαίνουν αναμεσα στον αμείβοντα και στο πέτσωμα??

----------


## Xάρης

Ή, δεν υπάρχουν τεγίδες παρά μόνο πέτσωμα.

----------

tasos

----------

